# Really close to pulling the trigger on a LSG



## Killa J (Nov 7, 2019)

As the title says, I’m very close to buying a Lonestar Grillz offset vertical smoker (this one). I have a few questions though.

Are 5” casters fine, or should I upgrade the size. Other than if I move to a different house, I don’t see myself moving this around at all.

Is it worth getting stainless steel grates? That “upgrade” is about the most expensive thing you can add. My other smokers have stainless grates, so I’ve never used one with expanded metal grates.

Does anyone else sell a similar smoker that you’d recommend instead of Lonestar Grillz? I’m pretty set on it being a vertical offset because of space limitations (and I’ve started making sausage and would like to hang them to smoke).

Finally, is there any way to get the temp down to 140-150 or so in one of these? I haven’t smoked any sausage yet, but I see that the lowest temp of 180 I can do on my other smoker is too high. I was thinking just a single burning charcoal briquette and a pellet tube might do it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2019)

gary s
  smokes sausage in his offset, PM him & ask him to give you some tips.
Al


----------



## phathead69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I built my vert offset. While I don't do sausage "yet" mine can go that low. I do have an adjustable "fresh air intake " in the bottom of the CC.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 10, 2019)

If your going to spend that kind of money on a smoker you may as well load it up with high end options. Just my take. It looks nice and should hold a ton of meat.


----------



## ofelles (Nov 13, 2019)

I have been thinking about getting a stick burner offset.  But was wondering about a cabinet smoker and asked about it on another forum.  Got some ideas.  I don't know what your budget is but take a look at them if you have not already. 
LSG is the offset brand I'm looking at and their verticals seem good also. 
T&K reverse flow cabinet smoker. They are charcoal with wood chunks (less true wood flavor) and are load it up, dial in the temp and let it go.
Myron Mixon H2O 48".
Pitmaker in Houston TX


----------

